
Ask HN: Light schemes for the terminal - geooooooooobox
There are butt loads of dark schemes out there that folks prefer, rarely hear about light scheme that looks insanely good. Any recommendations?
======
runjake
I like Solarized Light and Monokai Light. Those have been ported to just about
everything.

~~~
geooooooooobox
Ah have looked into those in the past, haven't stuck for some reason. Probably
things have changed in my head, we'll see

